

Gnome Foundation and Groupon product names - sigvef
https://engineering.groupon.com/2014/misc/gnome-foundation-and-groupon-product-names/

======
frogball
Why didn't they just change the name when Gnome told them not to use it? I
thought Groupon was a good company. This is just pure evil.

~~~
SwellJoe
_I thought Groupon was a good company._

Where would you have gotten that idea? Certainly not from anything Groupon has
ever done.

------
benbristow
The good that came out of this is that GNOME now have tons of money from
donations that they're going to put to use improving the GNOME desktop. Woo!

------
alasdair_
[https://twitter.com/Groupon/status/532268238621921280](https://twitter.com/Groupon/status/532268238621921280)

"We have decided to abandon our pending trademark applications for #Gnome.
Read more: [http://gr.pn/gnomeupdate](http://gr.pn/gnomeupdate) #defendGNOME"

~~~
naner
Was the naming an honest mistake or deliberate marketing move? :)

I've heard absolutely nothing about Groupon recently (they are selling a POS
now?!) until this happened.

Probably an honest mistake, though. Gnome seems an odd choice for a deliberate
trademark conflict.

------
debacle
I don't know who Sri Viswanath is, but I wonder if he understands the
implications of "we’ll be glad to look for another name."

This has to have been run by Groupon legal, right?

~~~
declan
>This has to have been run by Groupon legal, right?

Yep. And that portion was in bold. Groupon has officially backed down.

~~~
choclo
Not necessarily, however, if they did, I wonder if it was due to the fact that
their legal team advised to do it or they backed down due to
community/Internet pressure.

~~~
declan
Yes, they did:

"Groupon has agreed to change its product name"
[http://www.gnome.org/news/2014/11/groupon-has-agreed-to-
chan...](http://www.gnome.org/news/2014/11/groupon-has-agreed-to-change-its-
product-name/)

The legal team of course reviews product names pre-launch. This about-face was
due to community/Internet pressure.

------
jrcii
They should call their product git for "groupon it"

------
Duhveed
Good for Groupon...it's the right thing to do.

------
slackstation
What is the name in question?

~~~
w-ll
Groupon was trying to trademark 'Gnome' which _was_ that name for their POS
system.

